# Ferret nation VS Critter nation



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

HI everybody im getting ratties in 3 weeks they will be Just weaned . and i like 2 cages but i have no clue witch one to get should i get the critter nation or the Ferret nation i really like the ferret nation . but will i half to put some mesh over it so the ratties wont be able to get out ?????


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

The biggest factor in deciding between the two I think is definitely the bar sizing. I have a critter nation 161 model, and I chose that over the various ferret nation models because my girls are still small and I don't want to risk them wriggling through the bars and stealing off into the night (ferret cage bar spacing tends to be too huge, especially if your rats are babies or girls, but may be okay for bigger, older boy rats). If you decide you like the ferret nation more, you will need to put mesh over it because babies just-weaned will most than likely be able to get out through the bar spacing. Not saying that all rats are bent on being escape artists, but if the opportunity were to present itself, I'm sure they wouldn't mind a long stroll through the house when you're not watching, and I wouldn't take the chance on baby rats escaping/falling out and vanishing into the house. Critter nations (well, my model does anyway) have 1/2 inch bar spacing which is normally deemed relatively safe for ratties (as long as they're not newborns of course). I didn't need to put any mesh over my critter nation; personally my rat Mocha was never able to fit through. I didn't want to deal with the mesh getting in the way of those luxurious double-doors, so I went with the critter nation. c:

That's my reasoning about it anyway, but of course it's all up to you and what you like best for your little ratties!


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you  i willl be getting a critter nation model 162 i dont want any escapes thank you for ur time


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

No problem  And if you still feel unsure about the bar spacing in the future when your ratties come, wire mesh is always a good temporary option. I've never heard of anyone having escapee problems with the spacing on CN models since they were a reconfigured design meant to be safer for rats, but just in case, if you get your ratties in the cage and personally feel like they are still small enough to squeeze, wire mesh is still an easy temp precaution for putting minds at ease until they hit their growth-spurts of course. 
And oh, how they grow! So fast c';


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

They are the same cage. The only difference is the bar spacing.


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok thanks lol


----------

